
Tesla: “I’m a defeated man. I wanted to illuminate the whole earth.” - ohjeez
http://sciencevibe.com/2017/04/05/teslas-sad-last-interview-im-a-defeated-man-i-wanted-to-illuminate-the-whole-earth/
======
Safety1stClyde
This interview seems very, very unlikely to me.

~~~
MrZongle2
Agreed. That this "interview" supposedly takes place in 1899 and mentions
Einstein (first published paper 1901) and the Theory of Relativity (1905)
either implies a date typo in the first sentence or a complete fabrication.

~~~
maxerickson
Here someone thinks it is a translation of part of a play:

[http://brassgoggles.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45539.0.html](http://brassgoggles.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45539.0.html)

